# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Bataille navale: jeu de l'ordinateur

## P'titGni

Bonjour!

Je dois crer un jeu de bataille navale sur python joueur contre ordinateur...
Mais je ne sais pas comment programmer le jeu de l'ordinateur..
J'ai certaines ides pour le placement des bateuax de l'ordi, mais je sche pour le jeu de l'ordi...

Voici mon code:


```

```

Merci de me donner des pistes!

Bonne journe!

----------


## Invit

> Bonjour!
> 
> Je dois crer un jeu de bataille navale sur python joueur contre ordinateur...
> Mais je ne sais pas comment programmer le jeu de l'ordinateur..
> J'ai certaines ides pour le placement des bateuax de l'ordi, mais je sche pour le jeu de l'ordi...
> 
> Voici mon code:
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Avez-vous une date butoir pour la ralisation de ce jeu ? Genre oral ISN ?

----------


## P'titGni

> Bonjour,
> 
> Avez-vous une date butoir pour la ralisation de ce jeu ? Genre oral ISN ?


Bonjour!

Oui vendredi 23 mai!
Mais je n'avais pas prvu que ma partenaire n'arrive pas a faire la partie ordi...moi m'occupant de la partie joueur

----------


## Invit

> Bonjour!
> 
> Oui vendredi 23 mai!
> Mais je n'avais pas prvu que ma partenaire n'arrive pas a faire la partie ordi...moi m'occupant de la partie joueur


OK, mettons le clavier de ct un instant et analysons le problme :

Problme 1 : jeu de bataille navale

 un joueur humain un adversaire numrique (ordinateur) boucle de jeu

Problme 1.1 : joueur humain

 dessiner une grille de 10x10 cases le joueur place manuellement ses bateaux sur sa propre grille il faut mmoriser l'emplacement des bateaux sur la grille et dans une liste de "bateaux actifs" lorsque tous les bateaux sont placs, on peut autoriser le jeu  commencer

Problme 1.2 : adversaire numrique (ordinateur)

 dessiner une grille 10x10 cases ct ordi l'ordinateur place ses bateaux par tirage au sort des emplacements il faut mmoriser l'emplacement des bateaux sur la grille et dans une liste de "bateaux actifs" lorsque tous les bateaux sont placs, on peut lancer la boucle du jeu

Problme 1.3 : la boucle du jeu

 joueur joue (son tour) : joueur clique sur grille ordi si emplacement cliqu != bateau alors rat, signaler "rat !" sinon si emplacement cliqu == bateau alors :
 si bateau entirement touch alors coul ! retirer bateau de la liste des bateaux encore actifs sinon si bateau partiellement touch alors signaler "touch !" fin si touch fin si emplacement ordinateur joue (son tour) : ordi tire au hasard un emplacement dans la grille du joueur ordi montre  joueur o sa bombe est tombe idem : si emplacement bombe == bateau alors :
 si bateau entirement touch alors coul ! retirer bateau de la liste des bateaux encore actifs sinon si bateau partiellement touch alors signaler "touch !" fin si touch fin si emplacement la partie se termine lorsque tous les bateaux d'un adversaire ont t couls (liste bateaux actifs == 0)

Il ne vous reste plus qu' traduire toutes ces tapes en code.  ::): 

Bon courage.

@+.

----------


## P'titGni

> OK, mettons le clavier de ct un instant et analysons le problme :
> 
> Problme 1 : jeu de bataille navale
> 
>  un joueur humain un adversaire numrique (ordinateur) boucle de jeu
> 
> Problme 1.1 : joueur humain
> 
>  dessiner une grille de 10x10 cases le joueur place manuellement ses bateaux sur sa propre grille il faut mmoriser l'emplacement des bateaux sur la grille et dans une liste de "bateaux actifs" lorsque tous les bateaux sont placs, on peut autoriser le jeu  commencer
> ...


D'accord merci beaucoup je vais m'y mettre!  ::D: 
J'ai dj la partie joueur, mais la particularit c'est que je fais mon programme  partir d'une grille de boutons.

Bonne soire!

----------

